
Ask HN: Is HN killing threads about the Chinese abuses in Xinjuang? - TurkishPoptart
I&#x27;ve run a few searches for threads on the NYT&#x27;s commentary and translation on the CCP leaks, but it seems like the mods are removing them. Are they in violation of HN policy?
======
greenyoda
The thread you posted recently is still alive:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21560871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21560871)

HN Guidelines [1] generally discourage stories about politics, but this one
seems interesting enough that it would qualify as something that "gratifies
one's intellectual curiosity".

Your post would have probably gotten more attention if you would have
submitted the original NY Times story rather than a link to a Reddit
discussion. (You might still be able to edit the link.) From HN Guidelines:
"Please submit the original source".

Also, the moderators don't usually kill specific stories or topics (except
spam). If articles are killed, it's usually due to users flagging them (e.g.,
as off-topic).

Finally, if you have questions about moderation issues, you can contact the
moderators at hn@ycombinator.com.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
ArtWomb
This transcends "intellectual curiosity". It's one of the most extraordinary
pieces of longform journalism we have ever witnessed. Typically we only get an
inside peek at the inner machinations of authority after the fact. Getting a
glimpse in real-time of actual primary source documentary evidence seems
unprecedented.

There are also a many points of relevance to consumer internet tech. The fact
that leaders specifically call out WeChat, for example.

One wonders if the story behind the source of these documents will ever come
to light?

'Absolutely No Mercy': Leaked Files Expose How China Organized Mass Detention
of Muslims

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/16/world/asia/ch...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/16/world/asia/china-
xinjiang-documents.html)

------
wbraun
I have been tracking a few and commented on one. It does not seem like they
are being removed.

Sadly, it just seems that no one is commenting on them. Perhaps people are
burnt out on talking about related issues or this is a chilling effect of
moderation on previous related issues.

It is a shame that this is not getting more attention, I see the actions of
the CCP as the biggest threat to western values globally.

------
aww_dang
The moderators do not have an effective solution for wumamos. Discussion of
China isn't really worth it under these circumstances.

There's no room for "intellectual curiosity" in regards to some issues. China
tops that list. HN's apolitical stance amounts to discouraging discussion in
regards to dissenting views.

Like other voting based sites, there is an implicit endorsement of the
dominant narratives. Presenting this as curiosity seems like a bit of a
stretch.

Perhaps this could be changed by ranking contentious comments and threads
differently. Disputed information is a feature of the horizon.

Ideally people wouldn't down-vote those who they disagree with, but here we
are. Even if there were a disagree button, wumaos act in bad faith by
definition.

------
sunkenvicar
Don’t want to upset China, a large marketplace and potential investor.

~~~
dang
HN moderation has nothing to do with that.

------
vanniv
I have found that downvotes and flags tend to appear on them within a second
or two of submitting, which does suggest automated suppression, whether by HN
or just by bots.

~~~
dang
If flags are appearing on them, that is because users are flagging them.

Your comments are likely being downvoted because they break the site
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
Note the second-last one.

